# Pierre's Blackhawk Specifics Teepee figural HELP!



## PlaneDiggerCam (Apr 20, 2019)

I bought this cool looking bottle at an antiques store, after seeing the nice shape and price for it. I went online and could not find anything about it other than an eBay listing from 2015 in which the bottle listed had sold for $1,100 with 13 bids!!!! The bottle in the listing seems to match my bottle and I would like to know if the one I just bought for $6 is the same!

My bottle does have a small chip in the lip and looks to be a blown cork top. My bottles says Blackhawk Specifics on the side of the bottle and Black Hawk Medicine Co. K. Pierre D.T. U.S.A on the base.

Here are pics...




Is this a rare Indian figural bottle or am I looking too far into this?


----------



## RIBottleguy (Apr 20, 2019)

Holy crap!  That's an amazing find.  Yes it is very rare and probably worth around $1000 as is.  Another one went for $1,251.  Congrats!!!


----------



## ACLbottles (Apr 20, 2019)

Wow, that's an incredible find. Congratulations!


----------



## shotdwn (Apr 21, 2019)

Great bottle!


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Apr 21, 2019)

Thanks for the confirmation and replies everyone! I guess I have a really good eye for bottles!


----------



## saratogadriver (Apr 22, 2019)

NOT in Matt's medicine bottle nexus, not under Pierre nor under Blackhawk.   DT = Dakota Territory?   AWESOME FIND!

Jim G


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Apr 23, 2019)

D.T. is Dakota Territory


----------



## sandchip (Apr 29, 2019)

Way cool!  What a great score.


----------



## Warf rat (May 2, 2019)

Wow very neat!!


----------

